# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Moonface

## ibiza69

:LOL:

----------


## lil_josh

That makes ruhls arm look f'n huge

----------


## RageControl

They look like brothers :Suspicious:

----------


## $uperman

> _Originally posted by RageControll_ 
> *They look like brothers*


or lovers.... :Blush:

----------


## LI Ape

> _Originally posted by lil_josh_ 
> *That makes ruhls arm look f'n huge*


it is! :LOL:

----------


## 3Vandoo

ah fuck I can be their bro  :Frown:  with that kind of face, I have twin bro!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## str82hellnback

IF ANYONE HAS MORE PICS LIKE THAT OF BB IN THE OFFSEASON PLEASE POST THEM,THAT IS AN AWESOME PIC

----------


## shonuff

is it just me or does ruhls arm look huge???


 :Afro:

----------


## elite01

check out that arm resting on jay's shoulder! :O

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by shonuff_ 
> *is it just me or does ruhls arm look huge???
> 
> 
> *


The extreme wide-angle lens exaggerates the perspective in this photo.

--dnb

----------


## RiOt

drunk face!

----------


## ZachG_85

There are a LOT of Ruhl/Jay photos floatin around. Wouldn't really surprise me to find out they're friends.

But the perspective does exaggerate his arm size, since the upper arm is right by the lense and his fist is way in the back. Though in the offseason I believe they're around 24" even with crappy triceps. I'll bet he could break 26" if he got his tris up to speed.

----------

